

Google Caffeine Explained - pfedor
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/09/google_caffeine_explained/

======
chuhnk
Finally some insight into google caffeine. Its remarkable what they can do
with indexing in real time. MapReduce is great for number crunching when you
have time to wait for the data but in google's case thats just not feasible.
Could they have added further capacity to speed up the process? Yes but would
that have been more efficient than what they've now produced? Unlikely. I cant
wait to see the paper thats produced. Some of the smartest minds have worked
on this. Working on huge data sets like this has got to be fun.

------
kimchy
If you are looking to build something similar, check out the open source
elasticsearch (<http://www.elasticsearch.com>). It was built with the
mentioned architecture in mind (sorry for the "plug", I am the creator of
elasticsearch).

------
pjscott
This is a tangent, but does anybody else simply not read articles like this
because all the blinky flashy ads are painful to look at?

~~~
pwpwp
Install an ad blocker browser plugin?

------
pierrefar
TL;DR: Caffeine is apparently

SELECT * FROM BigTable WHERE `Keywords` LIKE '%$query%';

